# angel eyes



## aryiman (Jan 11, 2006)

elvis wont eat his food with angel eyes in it, how can we give it to him?


----------



## szaballos (Feb 8, 2006)

I read on other posts about this to try to mix it into cottage cheese, baby food, yogurt, wet dog food...pretty much anything soft.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

My dog wouldn't eat his food with it on it either (even though he uses Angel's Glow, not Angel Eyes.) Anyway, I tried mixing it in his food with a bit of cottage cheese and he ate it. However, after only a couple days of using the cottage cheese, he got diahrea. I later read in a Maltese book that people give cottage cheese to their dogs in hopes that the fatty acids will be good for their skin and coat. However, it said that dogs should NOT get dairy products as it can lead to stomach upsets. If only I read that before I tried the cottage cheese! Now I simply mix the powder into a small amount of canned food (that matches his dry brand) and then add it to his regular food. He loves it! He gets the Angels Glow with his dinner, and in the mornings when he has his breakfast (minus the canned food) he looks up at me like "What? This is it?!" It's so funny. Anyway, hope this helped!


----------



## Dove (Feb 12, 2006)

Di also wouldn't eat it on her food nor would she eat it in cottage cheese then I got Pedigree puppy morsels in sauce with chicken and that she will eat it in...I give her about 1/3 of the package a day.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I sprinkle mine on a piece of shaved turkey/ham lunch meat and he eats it fine...I have done a left over grilled hot dog before...and also canned dog food.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> elvis wont eat his food with angel eyes in it, how can we give it to him?[/B]


Our doggies eat their Angel Eyes in Orange/Mango Yogurt. 1/4 teaspoon Angel Eyes to 1 table spoon yogurt.
Good luck, you will LOVE the results.









enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

This morning was Snowball's first day on Angel Eyes. As I looked in the fridge to see what I could put it in, I thought "what DOESN'T he like?!?!"







I ended up putting 1/8 tsp on a piece of cheese and folded it up and gave him small pieces. Well, the stinker licked up the powder that had fallen from the cheese.







I can definately tell that he used to get alot of table food!!! Will let you all know how it goes with this!

Bev & Snowball


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Bev, Wilson did the same thing, he _loved_ the Angel Eyes flavor! Which is weird because he is a really picky eater, and won't eat 90% of the treats I try to give him.

I always mixed the Angel Eyes with a bit of wet dog food, and fed it to him separately from his regular food dish- like it was a special treat. I would place it on a small dish on the floor, and he would eat the bit of wet food and then lick up any of the loose powder.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I mix Rex's Angel Eyes with 1/4 of a small can of soft dog food mixed with a few spoonfuls of dry food for crunch and then I put a little water and mix it all up, microwave it for 15 seconds and Rex gobbles it down! 
We had a hard time finding a way for Rex to ingest the Angel Eyes at first too, but this method works for us. Good luck in finding what works for you and your baby!


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

Well, this morning the kids & I were in a hurry so I just sprinkled it on his food - we shall see if he eats it during the day!







Normally Snowball's food is all gone when I get home from work. 

Bev & Snowball


----------

